# Stomp Pad..



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions on a stomp pad?? Mine sucks so my foot slides off all the time, any suggestions on a good one??


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

OBJ chinese stars, dakine anything with spikes or clutch, demon iron cross with the spikes other then that its pick and choose just get something that you think will still function when loaded up with snow.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I have the clear dakine 5x5 with some good size spikes and it really stuck on solid.The best thing is it does'nt hold snow or ice very much.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Catman said:


> I have the clear dakine 5x5 with some good size spikes and it really stuck on solid.The best thing is it does'nt hold snow or ice very much.


X2 The girlfriend has on and loves it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just make sure you have one with no small little bits insets etc..i see so many that are just logos for companies and crap etched into the plastic with a few spikes..i cant imagine those work well when all those cracks just get filled up with snow..

Just get one you like the design of that has big spies with a good gap between any high points..this makes it easy to kick the snow out of it or use it with snow built up on it.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have Tech Bars by Stomp Design on my old Anthem. I don't have anything on my Design, but I loved those on my old board.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

dakine modular spike type pad ... modular for mine was 3 pieces which lets you cover the whole foot area where you stomp instead of just one piece for the arch or toes area


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

My dakine ripped right off my board 


Leaving the pretty pink & yellow decals behind.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i have had that happen with a dakine clutch pad. i attributed it to not heating up the glue enough. i have been rocking a set of obj chinese stars and no problems so far. been on em about 15 days


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Teen goalie designs pads to trick shots - The Boston Globe


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Dont know what brand, but I have the 12 single spikes. Spread them out any design you want and they work great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Bought some Dakine Cross Studs that fell off slowly after four trips (one each day ), then decided to buy some Burton Mini-Scrapers which I like so far. I thought the Cross Studs had a better grip but not sure why they fell off.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

desklamp said:


> Bought some Dakine Cross Studs that fell off slowly after four trips (one each day ), then decided to buy some Burton Mini-Scrapers which I like so far. I thought the Cross Studs had a better grip but not sure why they fell off.





Dawg Catcher said:


> i have had that happen with a dakine clutch pad. i attributed it to not heating up the glue enough.


most likely the case


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

i have a sweet bakoda one that looks like a crushed beer can


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

dont forget to clean and degrease the surface very well. I also through a phone book and 2x 10lbs weights on it over night


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I've got a Dakine one that is probably 5x5 or so with huge spikes and it works really well. I'd recommend that one or anything with big spikes.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

my dakine pad on my old board was my favorite ever by far..i dont really find stomps 100% neccesary so i rock some metal dakine studs right and theyre better then i expected..


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Works for me brah.


----------

